# Original paint riders, as long as the paint is original, cleaned up or as found



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 2, 2017)

The bikes we love to collect are original paint bikes. Some we're able to simply use as found others are fixed up with better pieces, new or old. I appreciate the as found crusty look too,  but some bikes need to be cleaned and appreciated for all their battle scars.Post any original paint bikes her Crusty /Cleaned or Crustoration ...  We all have different levels of fixing up and caring for old bikes , love to see what you have. Post away.and let's share our love of original paint. .....
Thanks, 
Tony and Sue


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 2, 2017)

The 54 Crustoration,  original paint,  Nos bendix 2spd setup,  repop chrome, some original chrome. Made a great rider out of this crusty old phantom. Looks like a restored bike from a distance.  It's a great enjoyable bike to ride.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 2, 2017)

.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 2, 2017)

A few more of the 54..


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 2, 2017)

1952 Schwinn Standard  , the go to bike for hauling goodies home or to the post office. .... once in awhile Our Quaker Parrot likes to go for a ride. ....


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 2, 2017)

The 1941 Chicago Cycle Supply Cadillac  Badged Schwinn .As found,  added a period correct basket and bell.  Probably our favorite original paint bike we have. . The first day Sue had we took it to the Chicago Taildraggers Charity bike show  ( 2016 ) and she was given a trophy for best original bike , Ever since she's been trying to get all the original paint bikes she can. We share a love together for old bikes we call Schwannism. ..


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 2, 2017)

This is Roger the 1952 Phantom Sue and I rescued from a building full of goodies   last fall. Sue is very fond of Roger just the way he is. ....this one will likely be left as is for years to come. .....


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 2, 2017)

Later 30s Schwinn Klunker put together from miscellaneous original paint pieces. .


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 2, 2017)

Soon to be rideable 46 Autocycle coming together from pieces ..


----------



## vincev (Sep 2, 2017)

1941 Peerless.....................................................


----------



## vincev (Sep 2, 2017)

Here is a nice original,unrestored.........Cleveland welding Trail Blazer..............


 .


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 2, 2017)

vincev said:


> Here is a nice original,unrestored.........Cleveland welding Trail Blazer..............View attachment 669626 .




Very nice original bike. .


----------



## John G04 (Sep 2, 2017)

My 51 hornet bfgoodrich, my 41 dx, 47 b6, and 55 hornet. All of them original


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 2, 2017)

Schwinn is life said:


> My 51 hornet bfgoodrich, my 41 dx, 47 b6, and 55 hornet. All of them originalView attachment 669692View attachment 669693 View attachment 669694View attachment 669695 View attachment 669696View attachment 669697



That's a collection I'd be proud to care for. ...


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 3, 2017)

My 41 Shelby Cadillac......not even a coat of wax yet...


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 3, 2017)

My only pre war, 41 BFG Streamliner.

As found





After


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 3, 2017)

Schwinn499 said:


> View attachment 670362View attachment 670363



That's what I like to see. ....


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 3, 2017)

Sue bought this ( red ) 55 Hornet on Friday with the intention on leaving as is with the exception of replacing the tires and replacing the missing parts so she could be riden again. Revitalizing and old neglected bike is rewarding.....


----------



## Rollo (Sep 3, 2017)

... I pick up this '36 Westfield Sports Roadster this summer ... in all it's original road worn paint and hardware ... (except for the new tires & accessories ...


----------



## Cooper S. (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## 56 Vette (Sep 3, 2017)

Here are a few of mine, 58 Western Flyer X53, 47 Schwinn DX "Cali" build from a frame, fork, guard and crank, 49 Schwinn B6, and a 41 Colson Firestone Flying Ace, cool thread! Joe


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 3, 2017)

56 Vette said:


> Here are a few of mine, 58 Western Flyer X53, 47 Schwinn DX "Cali" build from a frame, fork, guard and crank, 49 Schwinn B6, and a 41 Colson Firestone Flying Ace, cool thread! JoeView attachment 670449 View attachment 670450 View attachment 670452 View attachment 670453



That B6........ ♡♡♡♡♡


----------



## mrg (Sep 3, 2017)

Sometimes my latest thing is my favorite but really like the colors on this 59 Spitfire rider untouched  paint and Lost it's Fenders along the way


----------



## SimpleMan (Sep 3, 2017)

All of my bikes are original paint. It's not that I don't like restored bikes....just cost too much to do one right. My 1942 Western Flyer and a few I need dig out some day and ride.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 4, 2017)

Newest ( today ) original paint bike added to the fleet today. 1971 one owner Schwinn Suburban with only 1,471 miles. .....lol.... really like the brown.  It's not a ballooner but brought back good memories of my parents Schwinns. ....


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 4, 2017)

This is my favorite go to rider that's ride ready at a moments notice. Hardly ever have to pump up the tires.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 4, 2017)

Here is my 49 Westfield built Rambler Custom Deluxe, 56 Columbia 5 Star Superb, and a 51 J C Higgins Color Flow. All original paint.
Ride on 
Sean


----------



## mrg (Sep 4, 2017)

Mostly OG paint and one of my favorite riders


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 4, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> This is my favorite go to rider that's ride ready at a moments notice. Hardly ever have to pump up the tires.
> 
> View attachment 671541



I need to find myself a vette. ...


----------



## vincev (Sep 5, 2017)

Here is a Roadmaster"Pleasure" liner.Usually everyone has a Luxury Liner.I know that name excites Boris.................


----------



## GenuineRides (Sep 5, 2017)

Original paint is the best way to go, it shows the life and history of those two wheels!  1953 Schwinn Phantom,1950 Columbia and 1936 Schwinn Motorbike.


----------



## Rollo (Sep 5, 2017)

... My '57 Monark Coupe deVille ... with spiffed up original paint ...


----------



## Rollo (Sep 5, 2017)

... and my '64 Traveler with some pretty decent Coppertone paint ...


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 5, 2017)

GenuineRides said:


> Original paint is the best way to go, it shows the life and history of those two wheels!  1953 Schwinn Phantom,1950 Columbia and 1936 Schwinn Motorbike.View attachment 672006 View attachment 672000
> 
> View attachment 672005



Love when the black phantom red turns orange. .. love the Motorbike


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 5, 2017)

My OG paint herd!


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 5, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> View attachment 672033 My OG paint herd!




You can bring that herd over here anytime. ..


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 5, 2017)

My 1935 Hawthorne, unknown model....................


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 5, 2017)

Do these qualify ? All riders.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 5, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> Do these qualify ? All riders.View attachment 672065 View attachment 672066 View attachment 672067 View attachment 672068 View attachment 672069 View attachment 672070 View attachment 672071 View attachment 672072 View attachment 672073 View attachment 672074 View attachment 672075 View attachment 672076 View attachment 672077 View attachment 672078 View attachment 672079



Of course they do,  that's a impressive collection to be proud of.


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 5, 2017)

Thanks,I have a few more in the garage.too hot out there right now.


----------



## Kstone (Sep 6, 2017)

My pretty girl on my ride into work. Freshly cleaned down to the tires.


----------



## vincev (Sep 7, 2017)

This Columbia 5 star was hanging in a store ....seat was replaced.....


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 7, 2017)

My '38 Twin Flex--Classic Bike of the Year at Ann Arbor-Best Preserved 2015. V/r Shawn


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 7, 2017)

Kstone said:


> My pretty girl on my ride into work. Freshly cleaned down to the tires.
> 
> 
> View attachment 672217 View attachment 672218



I like that bike a lot


----------



## blasterracing (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## sccruiser (Sep 8, 2017)

41 Streamliner. Front tire blew up about 2 hours after I shot this pic.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## BLWNMNY (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## blasterracing (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## mazdaflyer (Sep 8, 2017)

1947 Western Flyer original paint with clear coat. 

 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indiana dave (Sep 8, 2017)

My 53 Panther I've been riding lately...
All of my bikes are original paint riders....
Is there any other way?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Another old Schwinn...


----------



## blasterracing (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## vincev (Sep 9, 2017)

I found this keeper for $175.I didnt know what I had until @GTs58 told me.It was a prototype of the Corvette 5 speed.It has a different chain guard and the script is different................................................


----------



## BLWNMNY (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## BLWNMNY (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## pedal_junky (Sep 9, 2017)

My favorite original paint bike. '37 CWC built Packard badged.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## BLWNMNY (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## mazdaflyer (Sep 10, 2017)

1938 Hawthorne


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 10, 2017)

A few of the original paint bikes. ..


----------



## Two Wheeler (Sep 10, 2017)

All original paint bikes.


----------



## Two Wheeler (Sep 11, 2017)

Dan Shabel said:


> All original paint bikes.
> 
> View attachment 674500
> 
> ...


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 12, 2017)

1939 Westfield built Seminole Model D64 Custom Deluxe


----------



## stoney (Sep 12, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> 1939 Westfield built Seminole Model D64 Custom Deluxe
> View attachment 675074




Love that '39 Shawn, one of my favorite bikes.


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 12, 2017)

org . paint


----------



## blasterracing (Sep 12, 2017)

A few more I have owned over the years:


----------



## mrg (Sep 12, 2017)

53 westfield built Goodyear Double Eagle


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 12, 2017)

NO MATTER WHAT THE CONDITION, THE BIKES ARE ONLY ORIGINAL ONCE!


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 12, 2017)

What a great thread. My wife's 48 Columbia 5 Star Superb. Great bike. Thanks Shawn.
Ride on 
Sean


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## tech549 (Sep 16, 2017)

a westfield and a mongoose,elgin falcon,elgin Blackhawk,and a rollfast


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 16, 2017)

Roadkill said:


> What a great thread. My wife's 48 Columbia 5 Star Superb. Great bike. Thanks Shawn.
> Ride on
> SeanView attachment 675451 View attachment 675452 View attachment 675453 View attachment 675454



Thanks,  that's one beautiful original there. .


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 16, 2017)

sccruiser said:


> View attachment 673108 41 Streamliner. Front tire blew up about 2 hours after I shot this pic.



L♡VE this bike. .


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 16, 2017)

indiana dave said:


> My 53 Panther I've been riding lately...
> All of my bikes are original paint riders....
> Is there any other way?
> 
> View attachment 673171




Definitely our favorite way. ..


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 16, 2017)

1938 Iver Johnson Super Mobike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 16, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 673545 View attachment 673546 View attachment 673548 View attachment 673549 View attachment 673550 View attachment 673551 View attachment 673552 View attachment 673553 View attachment 673554 View attachment 673555 View attachment 673556 View attachment 673557 View attachment 673558 View attachment 673559 View attachment 673560 View attachment 673561 View attachment 673562 View attachment 673563 View attachment 673564
> 
> View attachment 673547



Awesome.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 16, 2017)

46 Lincoln badged Schwinn


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 16, 2017)

1955 Blue Phantom


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 16, 2017)

1946 Autocycle  / Frankenbike put together with miscellaneous original paint pieces.


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 16, 2017)

1953 Schwinn Wasp
1937 Schwinn Pullman
1950 Schwinn Black Phantom
1951 Schwinn Black Panther
1950's J.C. Higgins Color Flow
1951 Schwinn Hornet
1941 Schwinn E-Z Speed C model



 

 

 

 

 

 



View attachment 677141


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 16, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> 1953 Schwinn Wasp
> 1937 Schwinn Pullman
> 1950 Schwinn Black Phantom
> 1951 Schwinn Black Panther
> ...



Really like the Pullman. .great group of bikes.


----------



## MR D (Sep 18, 2017)

1954 Schwinn ladies Starlet. New decals, original paint. I replaced the back carrier with one that I tried my best to color match.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 18, 2017)

1941/1949 Schwinn B6
It's interesting to see the subtle differences that AS&Co. made after the war to refine the design and make them a little smoother and easier to work on.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 18, 2017)

I get to show off my 1957 Raleigh Lenton Grand Prix.  Built as a custom with looks true to the original.  
Built entirely bolt-on with original axle spacing and diameter.  
Completely original paint and faded decals.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 18, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 678159




That's a bike to ad for my wish list. .


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 23, 2017)

1957 Schwinn Corvette  ...


----------



## 36Seiberling (Oct 30, 2017)

My 64 Otasco Flying 0 Lancer and 59 Schwinn Hornet


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 30, 2017)

Arrow...


----------



## ranman (Oct 30, 2017)

Thonyv1974_ said:


> The bikes we love to collect are original paint bikes. Some we're able to simply use as found others are fixed up with better pieces, new or old. I appreciate the as found crusty look too,  but some bikes need to be cleaned and appreciated for all their battle scars.Post any original paint bikes her Crusty /Cleaned or Crustoration ...  We all have different levels of fixing up and caring for old bikes , love to see what you have. Post away.and let's share our love of original paint. .....
> Thanks,
> Tony and Sue





Thonyv1974_ said:


> The bikes we love to collect are original paint bikes. Some we're able to simply use as found others are fixed up with better pieces, new or old. I appreciate the as found crusty look too,  but some bikes need to be cleaned and appreciated for all their battle scars.Post any original paint bikes her Crusty /Cleaned or Crustoration ...  We all have different levels of fixing up and caring for old bikes , love to see what you have. Post away.and let's share our love of original paint. .....
> Thanks,
> Tony and Sue





Thonyv1974_ said:


> The bikes we love to collect are original paint bikes. Some we're able to simply use as found others are fixed up with better pieces, new or old. I appreciate the as found crusty look too,  but some bikes need to be cleaned and appreciated for all their battle scars.Post any original paint bikes her Crusty /Cleaned or Crustoration ...  We all have different levels of fixing up and caring for old bikes , love to see what you have. Post away.and let's share our love of original paint. .....
> Thanks,
> Tony and Sue



1952 Colson. Purchased from original owner.


----------



## npence (Oct 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 31, 2017)

1939 Schwinn DX.


----------



## then8j (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## barneyguey (Oct 31, 2017)

then8j said:


> View attachment 700827 View attachment 700828



What does the badge say? The shape could be Lincoln, Tiger, Lawlor's or others. Thank you! Barry


----------



## bikecrazy (Oct 31, 2017)

American Beauty. Lots of WD40 and steel wool were used on this project


----------



## 36Seiberling (Nov 3, 2017)

My 


 

 59 Schwinn Hornet


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## Overhauler (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## vincev (Nov 5, 2017)

Cleveland Welding Roadmaster........


----------



## Tim the Skid (Nov 5, 2017)

one of the smoothest riding bikes I own. original paint '39 Rollfast.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Nov 9, 2017)

I purchased this one from the original owner. all original paint no touch ups. '49 DX


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 10, 2017)

1939 Monark Five Bar with rare two position bars. V/r Shawn


----------



## Two Wheeler (Nov 10, 2017)

Tim the Skid said:


> I purchased this one from the original owner. all original paint no touch ups. '49 DX
> View attachment 706521




That is one beautiful bike you have!


----------



## TR6SC (Nov 10, 2017)

French Randonneur 1950ish


1965 Raleigh DL1 Roadster


 
1968 Triumph Rickman Metisse


----------



## gtdohn (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## HARPO (Nov 14, 2017)

1972 Raleigh DL-1...


----------



## vincev (Nov 14, 2017)

Lets toss a few more ladies bikes in here....................


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 14, 2017)

Manton- Smith bicycle 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mazdaflyer (Nov 14, 2017)

‘37 Wards Hawthorne


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevinBrick (Nov 25, 2017)

gtdohn said:


> View attachment 706998



66?


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 25, 2017)

KevinBrick said:


> 66?



looks like a 65.


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 26, 2017)

My 2 favorite original paints I ride. 49 Airman, and 41 Airman.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 26, 2017)

all my bikes are original paint, but my coolest example is my '57 Lenton Grand Prix


----------



## vincev (Nov 26, 2017)

1941 Autocycle....................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## gtdohn (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Nov 29, 2017)

1940 Western Flyer heavy duty


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Lars Cohn (Nov 29, 2017)

1958 Schwinn Racer


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 30, 2017)

My other Speedline...


----------



## gtdohn (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Nov 30, 2017)

Goodyear Double Eagle (Westfield)


----------



## COB (Dec 1, 2017)

Schwinn DX


----------



## 5782341b77vl (Dec 1, 2017)

My 1964 Schwinn Typhoon - SAVED from a scrapyard!












(the left grip was missing when I found the bike, so I bought new ones - until I can find a matching pair from the 60's)



These petals are the original ones. Trying to find this style would be next to impossible (from what I understand).


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 1, 2017)

5782341b77vl said:


> View attachment 717642
> My 1964 Schwinn Typhoon - SAVED from a scrapyard!
> View attachment 717643
> View attachment 717644
> ...



Luckily it was saved! Parts for these--including pedals, thankfully, are fairly easy to find. I'd do a mild cleaning, a good service, and ride the wheels off of it. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 2, 2017)

1934 Schwinn Aerocycle.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 2, 2017)

My 46 BFG DX.


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 2, 2017)

Been giving me C a bath. It will be up and going soon


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Robertriley (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Dec 3, 2017)

Firestone, ready for the Colson ride!


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 3, 2017)

36 Shelby with some original paint left.


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 3, 2017)

Now it's all clean and back together


----------



## vincev (Dec 3, 2017)

Cannot forget the ladies............................................................


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 3, 2017)

Did some cleaning on the b9.5 today. And I really like the patina on it!


----------



## Rockman9 (Oct 26, 2018)

1941 Westfield Custom Deluxe. The wheels and light are not original and I have new pedals on it for riding purposes. This is probably my favorite bike to ride. I absolutely love it.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 26, 2018)

1934 Excelsior


----------



## Seabee CM (Oct 26, 2018)

I cleaned this cast aside frame up







built this, 1949 24" DX


----------



## anders1 (Oct 26, 2018)

Original 1919 Iver Johnson model 90 Road Racer


----------



## mickeyc (Oct 27, 2018)

Here's a couple of mine....1930 Columbia camel back and 1947 Columbia.








Mike


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 27, 2018)

1936 Clipper


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## Dgoldman (Oct 28, 2018)

Here’s a 46 Schwinn (BF Goodrich) I found in a attic covered up. Everything is original except new tires and tubes. Although the tubes (BF goodrich) still held air and the tires (BF Goodrich) were in great shape, it was like pedaling a tank. Even found an original battery in the tank with 1.34 Volts on it.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## Kstone (Oct 28, 2018)

she never gets tiring to look at


----------



## Muncie-mike (Oct 28, 2018)

1958 24 inch hornet I picked up at garage sale for $70


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phantom (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## GTs58 (Oct 28, 2018)

New style chain guard and monogram S seat = 1959 model with possible late 58 serial number.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Oct 29, 2018)

My '37 Elgin.


----------



## spoker (Oct 29, 2018)

original bikes are not truly original if they dont have there original tires,its a phase,restorations were big for a while,now og bies are the current trend,the next deal will be bikes converted to electrcal power so middle age normal sized ppl can acually ride them loner than a couple uncomfortable miles


----------



## BLWNMNY (Oct 29, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> 1936 Clipper
> View attachment 890428



Are those a set of reverse tiller bars that Scott sold?


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 29, 2018)

For me, it's finding them with their original finishes intact.
Then a sensible mechanical restoration, so that they ride like new.


Fortunately, there are still enough spokes,chains, cogs and bearings around, that these bikes can be rebuilt with nos original equipment and enjoyed for many years to come.



A huge thanks to the manufacturers of yesteryear, for producing copious amounts of components to supply the kooks like us, who still want to ride these machines long after they were built.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 29, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> For me, it's finding them with their original finishes intact.
> Then a sensible mechanical restoration, so that they ride like new.View attachment 891672
> Fortunately, there are still enough spokes,chains, cogs and bearings around, that these bikes can be rebuilt with nos original equipment and enjoyed for many years to come.
> View attachment 891673
> A huge thanks to the manufacturers of yesteryear, for producing copious amounts of components to supply the kooks like us, who still want to ride these machines long after they were built.



Ditto.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 29, 2018)

Smooth riders...my 2 - 41 Shelby's.....


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 29, 2018)

BLWNMNY said:


> Are those a set of reverse tiller bars that Scott sold?



Yes. without any protective coating so they are changing to look far older than they actually are.


----------



## Rockman9 (Oct 29, 2018)

This is my '41/46 Hiawatha. The frame is a '41 but it wasn't assembled until after the war in '46. To the best of my knowledge this is original paint except for the light which was replaced at some point. The interesting thing is that there gold paint or primer peaking out from under the red on the frame. This is the first bike over 50years old that I ever bought and it rides great.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 29, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> 1934 Excelsior
> View attachment 890221



That's original paint?


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 29, 2018)

You can see some original paint here and there. LOL


----------



## Hobo Bill (Oct 29, 2018)

faster miles per pint.....


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 29, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> For me, it's finding them with their original finishes intact.
> Then a sensible mechanical restoration, so that they ride like new.




I think original paint bikes are in high demand currently. Marty has some of the most beautiful examples you'll see. A repainted or "restored" bike is difficult to sell, while a nice survivor with decent paint will appeal to more potential buyers every time.  Even if the paint isn't near mint, if enough of it is showing you still get that nostalgic vibe from looking at the original finish.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## vincev (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Oct 29, 2018)

1937


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 29, 2018)

1951


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 29, 2018)

1964 20" 3 wheeler


----------



## anders1 (Oct 29, 2018)

Rockman9 said:


> This is my '41/46 Hiawatha. The frame is a '41 but it wasn't assembled until after the war in '46. To the best of my knowledge this is original paint except for the light which was replaced at some point. The interesting thing is that there gold paint or primer peaking out from under the red on the frame. This is the first bike over 50years old that I ever bought and it rides great.
> 
> View attachment 891958
> 
> View attachment 891959



Next, to get one over 100 years old! Very nice ride you have...


----------



## eddie_bravo (Oct 29, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 30, 2018)

1940 Western Flyer
cleaned up in 2015


----------



## Rockman9 (Oct 30, 2018)

anders1 said:


> Next, to get one over 100 years old! Very nice ride you have...




Yeah I guess you are right. I'm just waiting for the right one to come along.


----------



## anders1 (Oct 30, 2018)

Lots of beautiful bikes on this thread! Thanks everyone for sharing...


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 30, 2018)

My wife likes her original paint bikes


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 30, 2018)

1938....


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 30, 2018)

Here’s a As Found 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sven (Oct 30, 2018)

My 55 Corvette.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 30, 2018)

Here’s a few original paint riders I keep in my office at work, just in case I have a window for a ride 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rockman9 (Oct 30, 2018)

‘36 Elgin


----------



## b 17 fan (Oct 31, 2018)

How about a green Firestone ?


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 31, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vincev (Oct 31, 2018)

Cleveland Welding Trailblazer


----------



## oldy57 (Nov 1, 2018)

40 Schwinn DX


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 1, 2018)

1950ish Shelby


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 1, 2018)

Original paint, crusty and rusty 1936 Wards Hawthorne Flyer. Overhauled ND hub, cleaned and repacked all bearings and that’s it.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 1, 2018)

'39 Shelby


----------



## Speed King (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## Rockman9 (Nov 1, 2018)

This is a 1963 Galaxy Flyer that i cleaned up. New tires and a cheap seat for riding purposes made it a nice riding bike. Was going to give it to my daughter-in-law but she wasn’t interested.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 2, 2018)

1940 Columbia


----------



## vincev (Nov 2, 2018)

Have had this old lady for quite a few years........1941 ?



.......


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 2, 2018)

vincev said:


> Have had this old lady for quite a few years........1941 ?View attachment 893800
> 
> .......



Its either a '40 or '41. What is the serial number? This bike would make a nice mate to my restored boys bike! V/r Shawn


----------



## b 17 fan (Nov 4, 2018)

Pulled this out of the trash and added a seat and handle bars to make a great rider


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 5, 2018)

Original paint riders seizing the day.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 5, 2018)

reel nice rider have not done any thing to it gust leveing it the way it is .


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 5, 2018)

1939 Delmar


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dave K (Nov 5, 2018)

My 40


----------



## RatRodJames (Nov 6, 2018)

My '65 Schwinn Typhoon as I found it. Was in a barn untouched since 1986.



After cleaning it up with new tubes and a period correct rack. Still has original chain and tires!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 6, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vincev (Nov 6, 2018)

1941 Cleveland Welding


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## vincev (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## Rockman9 (Nov 8, 2018)

The newest resident of my garage.


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## mrg (Nov 9, 2018)

40 (?) Gambles  Hiawatha


----------



## Rmiramontes (Nov 9, 2018)

Really bad ass bikes. Im new to this . So heres my 1941 western flyer murray built skip tooth. Pic it up like 2 months ago.i did a light cleaning but scared to mess up paint n pen strips. Has lots of grime . One person mentioned to use fine sos pads with wd40. Here she is


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 10, 2018)

as found .


----------



## marching_out (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Nov 10, 2018)

My Sears Bike, 1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 9, 2019)

acquired from a farm town in central california valley


----------



## Beach Bum III (Jan 19, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 891112



So cool!


----------



## vincev (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 19, 2019)

1937/38 Mongomery Wards, Fall/Winter Hawthorne Twin-Bar


----------



## mrg (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## barneyguey (May 25, 2019)

1946 Schwinn Chevron with later fenders and wheels.


----------



## barneyguey (May 25, 2019)

1941 Schwinn Speedboy Special


----------



## Brutuskend (May 25, 2019)

54 wasp and 55 deluxe hornet


----------



## sccruiser (May 25, 2019)

As found above... Cleaned with only new tire and grips below.


----------



## pedalpower17 (May 26, 2019)




----------



## piercer_99 (May 26, 2019)

just another Sears bike.








1941 Elgin Deluxe Sport


----------



## cyclingday (May 26, 2019)

1938 CWC built, Berry Cohen Special.


----------



## oldfart36 (May 27, 2019)

My 46 Caddy b6, and 52 b6.


----------



## buck hughes (May 27, 2019)

1940 Huffman twin flex-have since put chain and handle bars on the bike.


----------



## Springer Tom (May 27, 2019)

'41 Colson Flying Ace...


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 27, 2019)

Late 30s Manton & Smith 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hobo Bill (May 29, 2019)

a bicycle that eys sold to a Mrs. Poole in ohio...


----------



## tripple3 (May 29, 2019)

Red Streak, H.S.&B. Hardware, by Snyder
I bought this back at Vets. Cycle Swap in April, 7 years (B.C.) after I bought/sold it on OCCL


----------



## Two Wheeler (May 29, 2019)

1946 Schwinn, Leacock Sporting Goods St. Louis Missouri, badged, Jupiter Model. Pictured as purchased out of the original owner's estate.


----------



## vincev (May 29, 2019)

cleaned.......Was never ridden much.From original owner....................


----------



## redline1968 (May 30, 2019)

1941-1923-1938 respectively


----------



## Springer Tom (Jun 3, 2019)

Monark Roadster at Surfside Beach, South Carolina...


----------



## John (Jun 3, 2019)

1934 Huffman


----------

